# Piedmont today



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Fished from 2 till dark. One white bass and my bride caught her first musky.
Just a youngster of 14 inches, but she was thrilled to catch it on her new jiggin rod.

Great time and FUN to BE on the water this March 9th on a beautiful day!!


----------



## gle (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats on her first muskie


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Looking at the picture I thought you were going to say that it was bitten in half by a bigger musky. Lol!


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Did the marina have minnows


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Way to go! Prepped the boat for the season and can't wait to be on Piedmont getting my line wet. Hopefully stretch some line too.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Went again today...launched at Reynolds both days. Today there was 16 trucks n boat trailers there at 11 am.

Is the Marina ramp launchable??

Caught another Musky today...very nice fight and a big jump....a youngster about 18-20 inches...was fun though. LOTS of boats trolling foe Musky, didn't see any caught. 

Fishing for sauger and catching everything but. One crappie, 2 white bass, Musky and a catfish on vibes.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Marina launch is not the problem but, all those pontoons they stash in the parking lot are. Only room for a few trucks and trailers. Pathetic. Guys have to park along the road or drive over to Reynolds.


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Was there at 8 am parking lot full of trucks and trailers caught 25 Sauger and 17 crappie 1 smallmouth did see 2 musky caught right where we were anchored


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Sauger???? In Piedmont ????


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fished all day today we ended up with a few keeper eyes and some slabs.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Piedmont today 3/16/16. Can you say WIND??? Oh my goodness, it was white capping!!
Not one hit. Fished from the marina across the lake to the dam and down the other side.
After fighting the wind and no hits we called it a day.
Other than that, it was a beautiful day!!!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

wind is your friend on a night like tonight ....... we limited out throwing raps 3 females and the rest males .... did hook a musky tonight in the bay that was about 5 minutes of my life i won't get back my buddie had a musky grab a saugeye that he was fighting last night .. we only caught 4 last night 1 keeper tonight was much better only the second time at Piedmont since the ice went off Piedmont again tom. then Saltfork Friday night can't wait


----------



## Colonel17 (Apr 13, 2015)

Luckdogg08 said:


> Was there at 8 am parking lot full of trucks and trailers caught 25 Sauger and 17 crappie 1 smallmouth did see 2 musky caught right where we were anchored


You're so full of ****, nobody has caught that many in one day yet this year!! I've seen you on the water before, complete moron with your fishing techniques.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

you are right im sure he didnt catch 25 sauger. but i believe he did catch 25 saugeye! ive only been to piedmont once this year and caught 24 in a couple hours. not the numbers piedmont use to have. in my oppion the quality is the same. on a average day we get one keeper for every 4 fish. You use to be able to catch 100 eyes there in a day this time of year. them days are gone. but still some good fishing if you know what your doin.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Went again today...one sauger bout 20 inches. VERY rough today as well.

So there is sauger AND saugeye in Piedmont??


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just saugeye


----------



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

I was out there today as well. Half a dozen crappie and a few white bad no saugeye. Wind was brutal.


----------



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

grtrnd1 said:


> I was out there today as well. Half a dozen crappie and a few white bass no saugeye. Wind was brutal.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Fished Piedmont yesterday, 3/18 with my son from 3 pm til 7:30. Caught well over 30 saugeye, 12 keepers. All but 2 of the keepers were nice sized females between 17 and 21". Wind was whipping pretty hard. Tough on boat control.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What did you guys get them on


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Trolling crankbaits with lead core.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We fished it HARD, come up with ONE.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Colonel17 said:


> You're so full of ****, nobody has caught that many in one day yet this year!! I've seen you on the water before, complete moron with your fishing techniques.


Man that's rough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Schatty...I was curious what kind of depth you were targeting for your saugeyes?

Thank you


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

We were catching fish anywhere from 21 ft to 28 Ft. Most of the nicer fish we caught were in the deeper holes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks, Schatty... Shad raps and things of that sort?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Trolled crankbaits all day...Jet Diver and bottom bouncers. One 13" sauger.
Mama landed a nice smallmouth bass (her first ever) on a vibe.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Schatty said:


> We were catching fish anywhere from 21 ft to 28 Ft. Most of the nicer fish we caught were in the deeper holes.


Good job schatty


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice Smalley TClark. Things outhta be firing up anytime soon.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Birddog37 said:


> Thanks, Schatty... Shad raps and things of that sort?


Shad raps or any crankbaits imitating a shad.


----------

